
Time passed since cURL creator applied for a US visa - sandebert
https://daniel.haxx.se/us-visa.html
======
pcstl
The US is going to start losing a huge amount of technology talent to
developed countries with more rational visa policies.

------
jandrese
It seems highly unlikely that he's going to be allowed entry at this point.
Something or someone has put a red flag on his account and they're just slow
rolling him now. Could be an error, could be a totally stupid reason, but the
system isn't setup to allow oversight so we won't know. It's not likely he's
going to see any relief from the current administration.

------
rasz
It was always like this in central/eastern europe. Best way to get US Visa was
knowing someone who knew US consul personally, or worked with consulate.
Otherwise stand in xxx meter queue, pay your xxx$ fee and wait couple of
weeks/months for rejection.

------
londons_explore
Get an official name change, then reapply.

Turns out that usually bypasses most of these red flags, although it is
expensive and a pain.

~~~
jki275
You have to list previous names on your visa application. Not sure where you
got that info, but it's incorrect.

~~~
londons_explore
Yes, but they'll rarely blacklist based on previous names.

------
csense
Does the due process protections of the US constitution apply to foreigners
stuck in visa limbo like this?

~~~
SahAssar
No, it does not. The entire visa/entry process is not covered under any due
process requirement.

If it was a entry under any kind of asylum it would be covered under a
different process, but it's not. Any country basically has the right to deny
any visa it wants.

------
xupybd
Anyone know the background here?

~~~
anitil
He has a bit here: [https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2018/07/28/administrative-
purgat...](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2018/07/28/administrative-purgatory/)

Obviously, we'll never hear the real reason, but as he says, he is the author
of curl and maintainer of libcurl and his domain is haxx.se. Perhaps one of
those is the reason

~~~
yyycomby
there might nog even be a 'real' reason. This happens a lot more than you may
think. Visa waivers can be arbitrarily rejected (it's in the small print), if
you encounter an official having a bad day, you may be out of luck.

If your visa waiver is rejected, you are suddenly illegally accessing the
country (you get put in the next flight back by armed officers; if there is no
flight back, you get to wait in a federal prison until there is).

Once back, you can never apply for a waiver again, so it's up to getting a
real visa. The process is not made for that at all, since they except anyone
from the waiver countries to just get a waiver. That results in long
processes, many, many forms, long interviews, and an arbitrary time period,
after which you may or may not get the visa (again, seemingly up to the
arbitration of someone needing to not have a bad day).

